
Reserve Bank has been warned it may have to buy up coal mines - tankenmate
https://www.smh.com.au/politics/federal/rba-told-to-mobilise-all-forces-to-save-the-economy-from-climate-change-20200120-p53szi.html
======
aurizon
How soon until coal/gas powered power stations will need drone defences? 1
pound of high explosive could fly into a power station and it might be able to
find a sensitive point. The cement is hard to damage, but you could smash a
few insulators or power connectors, and one good enough to do that would only
cost US$200 - cheaper by the dozen!! If the bull headed do not shut down power
stations. there are planty of loose wackos out there

